# BAN OF FISH MEDICATION IN CANADA?! How is it affecting YOU?



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

The Federal Government of Canada has issued ban of importing and selling fish medication, which applies for all stores around Canada for regulation purpose since November of 2017.

I currently have two fish with tuberculosis and the only hope of curing them is with Kanamycin sulfate, which i can no longer aquire without going to the vet, which is super expensive and inconvenient. Further more, most vet have no knowledge about fish diseases and often have no medication to treat them. Us aquarius might have to watch our fish die but can do nothing about it!

The ban of fish medication will cause hundreds if not thousands of easily avoidable fish deaths every year, bringing a wave of grief and suffering to not only us aquarius and our fish!

This ban has slaughtered thousands of fish! It is outragous and unnecessary, what is your opinion on the ban?

Sign the petition to APPEAL this ban at https://www.change.org/p/federal-go...ban-of-sale-of-fish-medication-in-fish-stores

I think with the removal of the ban, thousands of fish's life will be spared.
Thank you for those that participated.
Brian


----------



## Marillion (Aug 6, 2019)

Signed. Good idea!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I signed it! Let’s keep the momentum going.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

I got into the hobby just after the the ban and was not happy to find this out. Will sign! Thanks


----------



## Bugs05 (9 mo ago)

PEA PUFFER said:


> The Federal Government of Canada has issued ban of importing and selling fish medication, which applies for all stores around Canada for regulation purpose since November of 2017.
> 
> I currently have two fish with tuberculosis and the only hope of curing them is with Kanamycin sulfate, which i can no longer aquire without going to the vet, which is super expensive and inconvenient. Further more, most vet have no knowledge about fish diseases and often have no medication to treat them. Us aquarius might have to watch our fish die but can do nothing about it!
> 
> ...


Signed because of this ban I lost my boy to dropsy


----------

